# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Mirror's Edge vs. Prince of Persia)



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Mirror's Edge vs. Prince of Persia)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Und wenn ich Hunger hätte


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				The-Suffering-Clone am 21.07.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich Hunger hätte



Dann würde ich lieber Mirror´s Edge auffressen


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Bei beiden Spielen muss man erst mal abwarten. Dieser neue Anime/Manga Prinz sagt mir nicht wirklich zu. Mirror's Edge scheint ja ein innovatives Spiel zu werden, aber muss man mal die Umsetzung abwarten. Also: unentschlossen.


----------



## Bensta (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Mirror's Edge vs. Prince of Persia)*



			
				SYSTEM am 21.07.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Diese ganzen Umfragen hier helfen euch hoffentlich bei der Werbeplazierung... oder wo ist der tiefere Sinn ?


----------



## ghost5000 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 25.07.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei beiden Spielen muss man erst mal abwarten. Dieser neue Anime/Manga Prinz sagt mir nicht wirklich zu. Mirror's Edge scheint ja ein innovatives Spiel zu werden, aber muss man mal die Umsetzung abwarten. Also: unentschlossen.




Seh ich genauso! Das neue POP sieht irgendwie komiesch aus. Tendiere zu Mirror's Edge


----------

